# I can't shoot em any more soooo!



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Pigeon attack


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hah! So cool! Love it Roger!


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

hey you can put an owl or a hawk statue somewhere nearby and them pigeons will be scared and wont come back


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Flatband said:


> Hah! So cool! Love it Roger!


Thanks Flatband us elderly gentlemen need hobbys to.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

andypandy1 said:


> hey you can put an owl or a hawk statue somewhere nearby and them pigeons will be scared and wont come back


If I chased of all the pigeons what would my attack drone do?


----------

